# Diaphragm howlers?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm interested in anyone's experience with diaphragm type howlers. I think Primos makes a couple and I don't know if anyone else does or not.
Does anyone use them or have any experience...good, bad, or otherwise with these calls.
I like diaphragm calls for turkeys and was wondering how these sound and how difficult they are to blow.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been using a primos double cutter mouth diaphragm. If you already know how to use it for turkey's the change to rabbit type squeals isn't too hard.

The key thing i've seen is that you need to keep the diaphragm flatter on your tounge to get the raspy tones. Also, try to move the front of the call or the cuts almost to the tip of your tongue. Practice for a bit and you'll get it sounding good.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh. Well thanks for the reply. 
Maybe I'm mistaken, but I thought Primos made a howler in this design.
Can you howl on your call too?

Again, sincerely thank you for the reply,
Dan


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

yep the primos boys along with Randy Anderson have a diaphram call for howling. I have never used it, I personally don't have much luck using diaphram calls especially turkey hunting!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I use a Knight & Hale and it works great for rabbit, puppy and hurt dog/coyote. After I got it I started playing with my Turkey diaphrams and can do the same with just about all of them. I was turkey huting one day and saw a couple of coyote ( a double reed in my mouth just had sat down for a couple minutes when I saw them so I switch gears and tried to call them. I sparked their interest but not well enough to get them closer then about 60 or 70 yards ( not quite close enough). :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I called in my first coyote with a diaphragm call doing distress sounds. Haven't used it since! Wierd huh?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What kind of diaphragm calls are you guys using? Is that Knight and Hale an actual howler type call or is it a turkey call?

I wondered if you could make some of those sounds on a turkey diaphragm.

I'm very interested in trying one and am wondering how loud they are. I looked at a package of the Primos the other day and they offer a plastic tube type affair to amplify the sound, I guess.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

Until just last week I'd always used a Primos (I think) Ivory Plate elk diaphram - I really like it and I think it has a fairly high pitched tone. Last week, however, I bought a Primos mini sonic dome single (white colored) elk diaphram. I think the tone is really great, it's really easy to blow and it's quite a bit smaller than the Ivory Plate so it is very easy to keep in your mouth when you aren't blowing it. On Monday I howled a coyote in with it from nearly a mile away. I never did get a shot (not the calls fault) even though the coyote came within 80 yards of me.
P.S. 
I've never really gotten the hang of howling with an open reed howler.
Nitwit


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

dfisher,

You're right they do make howler diaphragms now, I saw them last night a the store. I couldn't tell you how well they work, I've never had much luck with howling. The regular turkey calls do make a nice raspy rabbit call though. And the pitch is a little different than the open reed or convential distress calls.

It's really just something else to throw in your bag of tricks. Every dog is different I think and we tend to change things up everytime up to keep em guessing. I'll rotate days with electronics, convential and diaphragms.
Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the replies. 
I guess I really like the idea of a diaphragm call, in the simple fact that it's in your mouth and leaves your hands free to work the gun, ect....

I also think that it would allow the hunter to keep from moving around so much in an attempt to call with a hand call. That can't be a bad thing either.

Again, thanks for the replies and good hunting to you all.

Dan


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

The KH931 from Knight & Hale is a distress prey type. It 's just a staight double reed diaphram just like a turkey call. I looked where I got it and on KH site and couldn't find it again but I have it and 7 other turkey diaphrams and canmake them all sound pretty similar ( turkey or prey). Haven't tried to howl with any yet but give me a couple days and I'll try and let you know how it goes. :sniper:

P.S. http://www.wingsupply.com has the Primos Pro Screamer distress that is very similar to mine. :strapped:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks mossy. You use the diaphragm a lot then for your hunting?
Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

i am fairly fluent with my diaphram calls turkey hunting. I purchsed a diaphram call for howling and i think my turkey calls sound better when i holw witht them than my howler diaphram. However i have two turkey calls now that no longer sound good because of howling with them. I think it stretches the latex on the call. i noticed when howling with them that its just like the turkey calls when you wanna howl deep and raspy get a raspy hen, when you wanna do higher pitched go with a single d call or something of that nature.

good luck


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey d like lyonch said I just tried it on my calls. It will take a little pratice to get it down. But I got some pretty decent sounding howls out 5 of my 8 diaphrams.  :beer: :sniper:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

dfischer in answer to your last post, yes I use diaphrams quite a bit especially on turkey and do very well. I have no problem with experimenting with various calls, sounds, technics, and aggresions. Personally I use them more than any other call for turkey. For some reason  :idiot: :huh: just never thought to try howling with them.
THANKS FOR THE IDEA.

JEFF


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, they work wonderfully for turkeys. It's so nice not to have to mess around with a box or slate for them. Sorta keeps everything infront of you and your eyes on the prize so to speak.

I'll have to break out a couple of my turkey diaphragms and give them a try with the howl.

Thanks guys.
Dan


----------

